# Increase weight in Spain



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Has anyone any experience of increasing the plated weight in Spain?
I've an Adria Coral plated at 3500kg but an increase would be useful.
Having imported my old bike here I'm aware of how the bureaucracy works and the need for more than the world's allowance of paperwork. It's experience of going through the system that I'm after to decide whether it's worth my while.
Thanks


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry, can't help there have done it in the UK but not here in Spain, I suspect it will be long winded.:frown2:


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

That's my expectation, I don't want to start something that I won't finish.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would do it in the UK and then inform the Spanish authoritiess, via a gestor, of a change to the details of the vehicle. Giving them the chance change their records but not inviting any contribution from them.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

It's the change of records that I would need.
I have no idea how much weight (excuse the pun) a document issued in the UK would carry with the Spanish authorities, but I fear it would not be much.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You may be right about UK documentation. Especially post Brexit. If so you are left with what is possible in Spain. If your Spanish is up to it and you know that what you want is possible here you could have a go.

Good luck with it.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

You live near to the expert vehicle gestor that other gestors use.
Talk to the gestor PUIG whose office is on the road adjacent to Denia castle.
Find the pedestrian tunnel under the castle and the office is very nearby the outlet leading toward the Marques de Campo.
Bill


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello Bill

Thanks for that!
I'll go and have a chat with him


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Just in case anyone is interested, it won't happen. 

My ficha tecnica detailed two sets axle weights totalling 3500kg and 3970kg. 

I spoke with Puig in Denia who was happy to deal with the administration but needed a certificate from the manufacturer to state that this was possible. 
Further enquiries led a company that specialises in preparing reports for the authorities to permit certain vehicles, or vehicles that have undergone certain modifications, to be registered. 
Sadly for me, despite the two quoted axle weights, it was never homologated at 3970kg. I remain at 3500kg.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We upplated our Adria Coral to 3850 with Svtech in the UK some 5 years ago.
But we are actually considering downsizing.......crit aire certificates, cannot use our usual campsite to visit London anymore,various more expensive vignettes for some EU countries, and now the Angles Morts stickers (for vehicles over 3500) which may make it more difficult to claim Classe 2 at the Peage when you are plastered with stickers saying you are Class 3...................and no doubt more restrictions to come


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

True enough, nothing is without cost. 

It was the extra capacity that would have been useful to me. I don't plan to be affected by what would have been the downsides, but as you say, no doubt there will be more to come.


----------

